# Uh oh -- system "improvements"



## GregT (Mar 16, 2012)

All,

I just tried to change my changeable reservation (at least to see what's out there) and now it is using Revolution for this instead of Classic.

And of course, its buggy.    Has this been here for awhile and I'm just now noticing?  I played alot with this back in January when it was still Classic.

I miss Classic.....

Best,

Greg


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 16, 2012)

It was Classic two days ago.   

I never use Revolution. It takes for-ev-er to start up. And the dates it shows for my existing reservation are off by one day!


----------



## linsj (Mar 16, 2012)

I just changed a reservation and experimented with changing two others. In all cases, it came up with the Classic system.

Like HatTrick, I never use the Revolution system. I can book a reservation with Classic in the time it takes for Revolution to load.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 16, 2012)

linsj said:


> I just changed a reservation and experimented with changing two others. In all cases, it came up with the Classic system.



Thank goodness


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I booked an open season on the Revolution and it said that it charged me $42,750   instead of $427.50.   

I called to make sure that my reservation went thru cause I don't even have that much credit available on my credit card and didn't want the reservation to decline, but they said their system showed the $427.50.   

What a pain when you have to call in anyway.  :annoyed:


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 17, 2012)

linsj said:


> I just changed a reservation and experimented with changing two others. In all cases, it came up with the Classic system.



Whew! Classic's back.   



linsj said:


> I can book a reservation with Classic in the time it takes for Revolution to load.



:hysterical:  :hysterical:  :hysterical:


----------



## jestme (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with the Classic preference. Especially the Open Season page. If they get rid of it, I'll be calling to do all my reservations from that point on. Revolution is what computer people call neat sh.. because it is technically new and exciting to work on. Then the neat part goes away and we are left with the rest.


----------



## Remy (Mar 20, 2012)

oh god, kill me now. it's back. it's a revolution. and it's trying to handle my changeable reservation.

compounded with being at i-drive and having the slowest internet on earth, the revolution reservation change is still loading. it's been losing for a solid 3 minutes. i'm guessing it won't be terribly accurate since it loads all the availability locally, which can change on their server while i'm poking around.

stranger still is that it doesn't show my existing reservation. so, i'm not sure how i add days to the reservation, if available, when my current reservation isn't selectable along with the additional days.

dear hgvc, please stop "enhancing the user experience".


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 20, 2012)

Remy said:


> compounded with being at i-drive and having the slowest internet on earth, the revolution reservation change is still loading. it's been losing for a solid 3 minutes.



You might try taking your 'puter to the front desk, ask for the manager, and do a little show+tell.


----------



## linsj (Mar 20, 2012)

I need to shorten the beginning of a 7-night reservation in June, but the system won't let me. I keep getting a message that I need a 3-night minimum. But shortening from the end of the reservation works, down to 3 days. Haven't had time to call, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 21, 2012)

linsj said:


> I need to shorten the beginning of a 7-night reservation in June, but the system won't let me. I keep getting a message that I need a 3-night minimum. But shortening from the end of the reservation works, down to 3 days. Haven't had time to call, but this is ridiculous.



May have to cancel and rebook if the start date is fixed or find time to call, thats what we pay them for.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 21, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> You might try taking your 'puter to the front desk, ask for the manager, and do a little show+tell.



Probably a waste of time, the IT division and Site Operation are separate. 

Ask him if he can open a defect ticket for the reservation system, bet he says "What?". .


----------



## jestme (Mar 21, 2012)

This may be one occasion where only having a few true HGVC resorts may help. I'm sure there are resort manager meetings where things that add time and cost to resorts come up. I think Talent312's idea is a good one, and make sure you fill in the customer survey at the end of your stay as well. Negative customer satisfaction survey numbers are almost always reported at high levels.


----------



## Remy (Mar 21, 2012)

jestme said:


> This may be one occasion where only having a few true HGVC resorts may help. I'm sure there are resort manager meetings where things that add time and cost to resorts come up. I think Talent312's idea is a good one, and make sure you fill in the customer survey at the end of your stay as well. Negative customer satisfaction survey numbers are almost always reported at high levels.



I'm about to check out. I'll bring it up.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 21, 2012)

Remy said:


> I'm about to check out. I'll bring it up.



Go get em Remy, all the best. 

I'll sit back here in the corner with my cup of pessimism .


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2012)

I tried to change it to and got revolution NOT classic.  I hate revolution for all but fast overview searching.  Detailed searches, Classic was much better. 

But I can't think they would want to continue developing and supporting two interfaces.  Long term that can't be a good plan.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 21, 2012)

*"Now Playing" at the HGVC Web Site*

*Advisory

System Maintenance*

Please note: You may encounter temporary connectivity issues with this site, as we are currently undergoing system upgrades designed to enhance the user experience in the future. We apologize for any inconvenience, and Club Counselors remain available to assist via telephone during regular Club business hours should you need to speak with a representative.

--------------------------------------

So for fun, let's change an existing reservation, shall we?

OK, here's the dreaded the Revolution system starting its interminable initialization...

Oh, this can't be good--an error message pops up:

"License key has expired. Contact Midnight Coders to purchase a license."

So we'll just click OK, and...

Oh! Another error message:

"Service Fault Received - License key has expired. Contact Midnight Coders to purchase a license."

Clicking OK again...

And that's it. Just a repeating "Your patience is appreciated while we compile."

No problem HGVC!


----------



## Remy (Mar 21, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Go get em Remy, all the best.
> 
> I'll sit back here in the corner with my cup of pessimism .



Your pessimism is well founded. No good news on the Revolution front as the first guy didn't know what I was talking about and it didn't improve much on my slow ascent through the chain of command. 

One piece of good news is that I-Drive is changing to Brighthouse networks which will put a modem in each room, rather than using the single shared service being broadcast across the resort. I didn't get details, but I travel with an Airport Express, so ethernet is fine with me if it's a solid connection. They say it will definitely be faster once they make the transition.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 21, 2012)

Remy said:


> Your pessimism is well founded. No good news on the Revolution front as the first guy didn't know what I was talking about and it didn't improve much on my slow ascent through the chain of command.
> 
> One piece of good news is that I-Drive is changing to Brighthouse networks which will put a modem in each room, rather than using the single shared service being broadcast across the resort. I didn't get details, but I travel with an Airport Express, so ethernet is fine with me if it's a solid connection. They say it will definitely be faster once they make the transition.



I just retired from IBM last June, Hilton and IBM are strategic business partners. 

Thats all the more I can say, I'm under NDA.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 21, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> *Advisory
> 
> System Maintenance*
> 
> ...




Its a simple fix, give the techies time to twiddle a few nerd knobs.


----------



## Remy (Mar 21, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> I just retired from IBM last June, Hilton and IBM are strategic business partners.
> 
> Thats all the more I can say, I'm under NDA.



I suppose we'll see in a few months if anything changes. My brother stayed at the SeaWorld location and says the internet is sketch there as well.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 21, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Its a simple fix, give the techies time to twiddle a few nerd knobs.



Yes, the license key errors are now gone. But Revolution still has the dates of my existing reservation wrong.


----------



## Blues (Mar 22, 2012)

They really don't care about our feedback.  They're gonna "improve" the system if it kills us :ignore:   Here's a reply from last July to my "feedback" about two issues -- please don't take away Classic, because Revolution is horribly slow, and can't you make those annoying popups go away after we've looked at them a few dozen times.


Dear Mr. xxxx,

     Thank you for taking the time to share your feedback with us regarding our website.  As we streamline our online booking engines, we continue to work through important details. Accordingly, we continue to offer the Classic reservation system as our technical development team evaluates enhanced functionality.  I don’t know how long the Classic system will remain available and I am not sure why it would be slow to load in your computer. 

I am sorry that you find the pop up regarding the Points Protection Program to be redundant and annoying.  We find that this is very important in order to remind our owners that they need to take action to save their points before expiration.  Each year we try new avenues to try and prevent anyone losing their points. 

Your input is appreciated and relevant to the resolutions we are currently pursuing.

Kind Regards,

Lori Becerril
Resolution Specialist
Owner and Call Center Services, Orlando
Hilton Grand Vacation Company


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2012)

The next time someone's in Orlando, I suggest they drop by the MetroWest office and ask for Lori Becerril, the "Resolution Specialist."

When she comes to the lobby, ask her if she ever compared the two side-by-side and challenge her to a duel (with computers). Or just punch her out.


----------



## MattnTricia (Mar 27, 2012)

Just lost a XMAS reservation in Breck due to the new and improved Revolution

GGGRRRRRR


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 27, 2012)

If possible, I would avoid making online changes to an existing reservation until this message is no longer displayed at the HGVC Web site:

*Advisory

System Maintenance*

Please note: You may encounter temporary connectivity issues with this site, as we are currently undergoing system upgrades designed to enhance the user experience in the future. We apologize for any inconvenience, and Club Counselors remain available to assist via telephone during regular Club business hours should you need to speak with a representative.


----------

